# how many BTUs out put from 1500 watt electric heater



## obiec (Sep 26, 2001)

how many BTUs out put from 1500 watt electric heater. I heate my boat with an Electric heater but I am considering putting in a Diesel forced air, it is 9,800 on High.


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

obiec,

The straight conversion from Watts to Btu/hr is to multiply Watts by 3.4144. In the case of an electric resistance heater, I believe 100% efficiency is assumed, so you are getting a little over 5,000 BTU/hr.


----------

